# Ausência prolongada de precipitação Novembro/Dezembro 2013



## Agreste (4 Dez 2013 às 17:20)

Não sei se não será altura da ministra da agricultura começar a juntar a papelada para declarar junto da UE a seca meteorológica. Meses centrais do inverno e isto não leva nada bom caminho. Não se prevê chuva nos próximos 10 dias. 



> Precipitação e temperatura abaixo do normal
> Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores baixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 02/12 a 08/12 e de de 09/12 a 15/12. Nas semanas e de 16/12 a 22/12 e de 23/12 a 29/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
> 
> Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 02/12 a 08/12 e apenas para as regiões norte e centro, nas semanas de 09/12 a 15/12 e de 16/12 a 22/12. Na semana de 23/12 a 29/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2013 às 17:44)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

No continente porque nas ilhas a coisa até está muito entretida.


----------



## Blooder.PT (4 Dez 2013 às 17:54)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

Farto deste tempo da treta sem precipitaçao, os campos ja começam a ficar secos em plena "Estaçao das chuvas"


----------



## 1337 (4 Dez 2013 às 17:56)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

Já não chove á 1 mês por aqui, 2005 está de volta, só pra isto é que este país é bom, efim


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2013 às 18:21)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

Aqui pelo noroeste a situação está difícil.

Fotografia tirada esta tarde aqui bem perto:


----------



## raposo_744 (4 Dez 2013 às 18:32)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

a culpa é deste (des)governo anticiclonico!

este fds fui na aldeia e tive que regar o jardim,pouca ou nehuma humidade ,tudo seco.


----------



## Blooder.PT (4 Dez 2013 às 19:30)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

O que mais me irrita é a malta a dizer " Áh que sol tão bom! Sabe mesmo bem!" E de facto sabe mas esquecem-se que a comida que compram nos supermercados não é "inventada" nos armazéns dos mesmos, quando o preço das frutas/legumes/cereais um dia subirem a pique ai talvez raciocinem um pouco e pensem "Ah talvez a chuva faça falta"


----------



## camrov8 (4 Dez 2013 às 19:58)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

Graças a deus ninguem manda no tempo e reina a divina vontade da mama terra


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2013 às 20:21)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

Como isto agora é ano sim ano sim...

"Notícia" imprensa falsa 22/02/2012:



> *Os portugueses estão todos convocados para comparecerem este sábado no pavilhão Atlântico para uma mega dança da chuva organizada pelo Ministério do Ambiente. Antes de fazer o pedido de declaração de seca, a ministra quer esgotar todos os recursos da fé.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deviam começar já... que chuva pelo menos pra este ano está escasso!


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2013 às 22:40)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

a minha frustração é andar a ver cartas de 0+240h para ver se descubro precipitação. Não há nada. 

Ainda que as cartas comecem a mostrar alguma cedência das altas pressões.

Estou curioso para ver a média de pressão atmosférica por exemplo para bragança no mês que terminou...


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2013 às 09:16)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

Fazendo uma análise desde o final de Março/início de Abril relativamente às regiões do sul é impressionante constatar os dias em que tivemos precipitação igual ou superior a 1mm. Nas minhas contas não deve de ir muito além de 4. O impressionante é que os dias nublados também não são muito mais. Isto diz bem deste domínio anti-ciclónico que vemos vivendo desde a Primavera. 

Em 2009, por exemplo, tivemos uma quebra do AA a meados de Dezembro e a partir daí foi chuva até final de Março. Vamos ver se desta nos calha parecido


----------



## vitamos (5 Dez 2013 às 10:01)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



trovoadas disse:


> Fazendo uma análise desde o final de Março/início de Abril relativamente às regiões do sul é impressionante constatar os dias em que tivemos precipitação igual ou superior a 1mm. Nas minhas contas não deve de ir muito além de 4. O impressionante é que os dias nublados também não são muito mais. Isto diz bem deste domínio anti-ciclónico que vemos vivendo desde a Primavera.
> 
> Em 2009, por exemplo, tivemos uma quebra do AA a meados de Dezembro e a partir daí foi chuva até final de Março. Vamos ver se desta nos calha parecido



Sim, nestas coisas convém ter alguma paciência...

Longos periodos anticiclónicos são comuns na PI e ocasionalmente ocorrem no Inverno climático. Não deixa de ser preoocupante a ausência prolongada de chuva. Alguns anos secos começaram assim, a partir do momento em que a chuva marcou ausência na altura dita "certa". Por outro lado existem mais duas perspectivas. O anticiclone a impor-se cedo pode significar tal como referes a quebra a determinada a altura e uma mudança violenta de padrão, choques de massa de ar distintos, e por vezes abundante preciitação. Pode também dar origem a cenários que já vimos recentemente de entradas frias, eventos surpreendentes, mas que na beleza por vezes subjacente, acabam por não cntribuir muito para um saudável balanço hidrológico (então a Sul saberão bem o que estou a dizer).

Veremos o que acontece... Mas sem tirar a gravidade que o título do tópico frisa, temos que ter a noção que este padrão não é, de todo, incomum por estas bandas.


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2013 às 10:56)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

O todo poderoso AA , Rei e Senhor,influenciando uma grande parte da Europa com pressões de 1045 hpa:






Impressionante que mesmo a mais de 200 horas é só AA e mais AA...:assobio:


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Dez 2013 às 11:19)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

Como diz o Vitamos, não é de todo incomum este padrão nesta altura, mas não deixa de ser impressionante ver o AA todo poderoso, sempre com pressões ao centro acima dos 1035 hPa, ora mais a NW, ora mais a NE, mas sempre por perto da P.I., sempre a circundar as depressões, que se ficam para os lados dos Açores e Itália.

Estivessemos nós no Verão e estaríamos aí com uma vaga de calor de proporções épicas... Tanta lestada junta... Até o mar parece mar de Verão (à parte da temperaturas): ondas quase nulas na costa ocidental...


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2013 às 12:03)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

o que caracteriza o nosso outono e inverno é um padrão de chuvas espaçadas, as superfícies frontais. Períodos secos seguidos de períodos muito chuvosos afectam a actividade económica.

No meu ponto de vista a seca está lançada. Ainda não saiu o resumo do mês de novembro para confirmar. 

Antevisão: A previsão mensal do Centro Europeu de Previsão do Tempo a Médio Prazo (ECMWF) aponta para valores abaixo do normal, para as regiões centro e sul, na semana de 04/11 a 10/11 estendendo-se a todo o território na semana de 11/11 a 17/11. Nas semanas de 18/11 a 24/11 e de 25/11 a 01/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo. 

Desta forma será mais provável um aumento da área do território em situação de seca fraca.


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2013 às 12:34)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

Podemos sempre dizer que estamos a 89% da média mensal (1981-2000) dos 3 primeiros meses do ano hidrológico - SON -aqui em Faro mas acontece que novembro teve apenas 12% da precipitação esperada.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2013 às 14:19)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



Agreste disse:


> Podemos sempre dizer que estamos a 89% da média mensal (1981-2000) dos 3 primeiros meses do ano hidrológico - SON -aqui em Faro mas acontece que novembro teve apenas 12% da precipitação esperada.



Boas,

Não confudas o ano hidrológico que vai desde 1 Outubro até 30 Setembro, com o chamado Outono climático que vai desde 1 Setembro a 30 Novembro.
Gostava de te perguntar onde vais buscar esses valores para dizeres que no trimestre Set/Outubro/Novembro choveu 89% do normal.
No relatório climático de Outubro do IPMA *Relatorio Outubro 2013* podes verificar que a estação identificada como Faro na verdade é Loulé como podes ver no asterisco colocado.
Relativamente a Faro mesmo sem ter dados concretos dados que os sites onde posso consultar os dados tal como NOAA, IPMA e as Synops não tem dados completos que permite verificar esses dados !
O problema não é como foi o Outono que considero normal na maior parte do território, mas sim como poderá ser o Inverno.
Seja como for creio que nesta altura não existe qualquer razão para alarmismos no que toca á situação presente e no final deste mês no máximo ficaremos em seca moderada penso eu !


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2013 às 14:40)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

estou a usar os dados da agricultura, estação do Patacão que podemos considerar aproximada a Faro.

http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2013 às 14:55)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



Aurélio disse:


> Relativamente a Faro mesmo sem ter dados concretos dados que os sites onde posso consultar os dados tal como NOAA, IPMA e as Synops não tem dados completos que permite verificar esses dados !



Estamos todos à espera que o IPMA publique o relatório mensal. Não fiz as contas a todas as estações mas aqui o desvio em novembro é superior a 80% do valor médio mensal e isso é significativo num mês que conta para a precipitação anual.

As secas generalizadas são mais difícieis de regredir.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2013 às 14:56)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

Aqui no Sítio das Fontes a precipitação acumulada, foi de *6,4mm* apenas.

Nos últimos 5 anos, é o Novembro mais seco no Sítio das Fontes. Refira-se que em 2009, onde a precipitação em Novembro também foi muito baixa, depois Dezembro compensou com *256,8mm* acumulados (com o grosso da precipitação a ocorrer a partir do dia 15). Para já, não se vislumbra que este Dezembro possa compensar o que quer que seja...aguardemos...!


----------



## actioman (5 Dez 2013 às 15:03)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



trovoadas disse:


> *Fazendo uma análise desde o final de Março/início de Abril relativamente às regiões do sul é impressionante constatar os dias em que tivemos precipitação igual ou superior a 1mm. Nas minhas contas não deve de ir muito além de 4*. O impressionante é que os dias nublados também não são muito mais. Isto diz bem deste domínio anti-ciclónico que vemos vivendo desde a Primavera.
> 
> Em 2009, por exemplo, tivemos uma quebra do AA a meados de Dezembro e a partir daí foi chuva até final de Março. Vamos ver se desta nos calha parecido




Eu sei que andamos todos a entrar no desespero pela falta de precipitação e olhem que eu sei do que falo, estou em Elvas e tem sido bem pior que no Algarve. Mas afirmar que desde o final de Março até agora tivemos pouco mais de 4 dias com precipitação superior a 1mm...  Só pode ser piada!? 

Vamos lá ter cuidado no que afirmamos, que eu tenho este fórum como uma comunidade credível salvo dois ou três, conhecidos por todos nós, que gostam de exageros seja por excesso seja por defeito... 

Só para te dar o exemplo da minha cidade e da minha estação em concreto, pois a do IM é o que se sabe e de quando em vez deixa de funcionar...

Aqui fica um gráfico com os valores diários da precipitação e onde tu poderás verificar quantos dias existem com precipitação superior a 1mm.
Não são uma enormidade, mas muito mais que 4 ou 8 ou até 16... Em concreto são 27 dias! Isto em Elvas que é das cidades que mais sofrem com a escassez de precipitação.







Estes são os dias para não haver dúvidas
22MAR - 8,4mm
23MAR - 8,6mm
24MAR - 2,6mm
26MAR - 9,0mm
27MAR - 6,0mm
29MAR - 2,6mm
31MAR - 34,2mm
03ABR - 6,4mm
10ABR - 1,4mm
11ABR - 1,0mm
29ABR - 7,4mm
15MAI - 1,8mm
17MAI - 4,8mm
18MAI - 2,2mm
19MAI - 2,8mm
20MAI - 3,0mm
07JUN - 1,4mm
27SET - 4,6mm
28SET - 3,6mm
29SET - 1,6mm
30SET - 9,0mm
19OUT - 25,4mm
22OUT - 33,2mm
23OUT - 4,8mm
24OUT - 15,6mm
25OUT - 18,6mm
22NOV - 4,0mm

Com tudo isto não estou a ser defensor de que estamos num período de abundância na precipitação, evidentemente que não! E se os valores em vários locais do Sul do país e não só, estão próximos da normal tem a ver essencialmente com boas quantidades de precipitação pontuais.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2013 às 15:08)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



Agreste disse:


> estou a usar os dados da agricultura, estação do Patacão que podemos considerar aproximada a Faro.
> 
> http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43



Excelente site desconhecia .... e considero aceitáveis os resultados e achei engraçado ter chovido mais no Sotavento do que no Barlavento dado que tinha a ideia de ter sido ao contrário mas a falta de estações de IPMA, e do Wunderground bem como aquele tal dia da trovoada alterou isto por completo, e foi claramente esse dia que alterou por completo o mês passando de seco para um mês chuvoso.
É pena que o IPMA não use estes dados para fazer a extrapolação (penso eu que não usa !! ) correcta da precipitação.

Já agora alguém sabe que dados o IPMA utiliza para verificar se determina zona não coberta teve precipitação acima ou abaixo da média, para conseguirem fazerem aqueles desenhos por vezes engraçados nos seus mapas de precipitação ????


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2013 às 15:11)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



actioman disse:


> Eu sei que andamos todos a entrar no desespero pela falta de precipitação e olhem que eu sei do que falo, estou em Elvas e tem sido bem pior que no Algarve. Mas afirmar que desde o final de Março até agora tivemos pouco mais de 4 dias com precipitação superior a 1mm...  Só pode ser piada!?
> 
> Vamos lá ter cuidado no que afirmamos, que eu tenho este fórum como uma comunidade credível salvo dois ou três, conhecidos por todos nós, que gostam de exageros seja por excesso seja por defeito...
> 
> ...



Penso que o Trovoadas queria dizer 10 mm e não 1 mm, ainda por cima sendo ele de Loulé, que chove bem mais do que em Faro. Loulé tem uma média anual na ordem dos 700 mm !


----------



## actioman (5 Dez 2013 às 15:17)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



Aurélio disse:


> Penso que o Trovoadas queria dizer 10 mm e não 1 mm, ainda por cima sendo ele de Loulé, que chove bem mais do que em Faro. Loulé tem uma média anual na ordem dos 700 mm !



Então será isso certamente! Eu realmente fiquei pasmado com a afirmação, mas nem me lembrei da possível gafe do zero! 
Sendo assim já ficaria por aqui com apenas 5 dias!


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2013 às 15:32)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



actioman disse:


> Então será isso certamente! Eu realmente fiquei pasmado com a afirmação, mas nem me lembrei da possível gafe do zero!
> Sendo assim já ficaria por aqui com apenas 5 dias!



Impressionante é também o numero de dias com precipitação muito poucos dias com precipitação superior a 1 mm, desde o inicio de Setembro.
A maior parte da precipitação de Outubro que fez disparar os acumulados foi num dia ( o da trovoada) que fez os acumulados subirem em cerca de 60 mm, parece que o mês de Outubro foi um mês chuvoso o que não verdade não foi nem por sombras, dado que choveu para aí uns 4 dias .....
Este mês Patação segue com cerca de 11 mm, bem mais do que outras estações do Algarve ...

Melhores dias virão ( ou não ) !


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2013 às 19:33)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

A precipitação na estação de Faro/Aeroporto foi a seguinte:

Setembro - 29.1 mm (IPMA)

Outubro - 85.2 mm (IPMA)

A estação Faro/Aeroporto leva 334.7 mm até 31 de Outubro (dados do IPMA), ainda não recebi por parte do IPMA, a precipitação referente ao mês de Novembro.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2013 às 22:15)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



actioman disse:


> Então será isso certamente! Eu realmente fiquei pasmado com a afirmação, mas nem me lembrei da possível gafe do zero!
> Sendo assim já ficaria por aqui com apenas 5 dias!



Bom a afirmação não foi a mais correcta...quis me basear no que normalmente se  usa cientificamente, ou seja, o nº de dias com precipitação igual ou superior a 1mm, o que já vi não ser o correcto para manifestar a minha ideia.

Ainda assim pegando nos teus dados a coisa não está assim tão descabida Segundo me recordo na Primavera passada praticamente deixou de chover na primeira semana de Abril, assim aproveitando os teus dados e tirando desde logo Março,podemos destacar o 3 de Abril, o 29 de Abril, o 17 de Maio, o 27 e o 30 de Setembro, 19, 22,23,24 e 25 de Outubro e por último o 22 de Novembro.

Deixando-me de ciências na pratica penso que por aqui todos sabem que valores de 4 mm, ou mesmo 6/7mm são irrisórios e ainda mais na época do ano que foram para além que muitos desses valores dizem respeito certamente a dias de actividade convectiva, ou seja em muitos locais do sul se calhar nem occorreu precipitação nesses e em quaisquer outros dias que aí não estão listados.
Assim a tua lista revela-se útil pois destaca-se perfeitamente o único episódio de relevo que tivemos *desde Abril*, ou seja, de 19 a 25 de Outubro, o resto perdoem-me a expressão foi para "apagar pó". 
Agora podes acrescentar à tua lista a continuação disto até pelo menos 15 de Dezembro e vê o que temos em quase 8 meses.

A respeito de Loulé posso apenas acrescentar que tivemos um ligeiro período húmido em Setembro com 2 a 3 dias de precipitação que fixou a contagem do mês em 40 e tal mm, pois de resto pouco ou nada altera.

Já agora confesso que lancei a "lebre" com intuito de agitar um pouco a malta Parece que já adivinhava que iria aparecer aqui alguém com uma tabelazita

Desde já agradeço o contributo do *actionman* quanto ao resto devo confessar que já tenho mesmo saudades de uma chuvazita e ainda mais quando já faz mesmo falta mas pronto a que aguardar, que melhores dias virão certamente!


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2013 às 22:18)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

a poucos dias do dia teorico que começa o inverno anda se com temperaturas com 20ºC durante o dia e depois durante a noite geadas para queimar, com novembro seco e o dezembro já vai pelo mesmo caminho, estamos desgraçados tanto tempo para romper o AA


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2013 às 22:22)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



Aurélio disse:


> Impressionante é também o numero de dias com precipitação muito poucos dias com precipitação superior a 1 mm, desde o inicio de Setembro.
> A maior parte da precipitação de Outubro que fez disparar os acumulados foi num dia ( o da trovoada) que fez os acumulados subirem em cerca de 60 mm, parece que o mês de Outubro foi um mês chuvoso o que não verdade não foi nem por sombras, dado que choveu para aí uns 4 dias .....
> Este mês Patação segue com cerca de 11 mm, bem mais do que outras estações do Algarve ...
> 
> Melhores dias virão ( ou não ) !



Isso traduz a minha ideia claramente! isso aliado ao facto de ter deixado de chover logo no inicio de Abril. Para mim está a ser um ano completamente atípico, mais um, tirando lá está o facto do Verão, esse, não ter mesmo falhado


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2013 às 00:23)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



algarvio1980 disse:


> A precipitação na estação de Faro/Aeroporto foi a seguinte:
> 
> Setembro - 29.1 mm (IPMA)
> 
> ...



Onde é que vais buscar esses valores ao site do IPMA, não vejo lá nada disso, apenas informação indisponível, e no relatório mensal está apenas a estação de Loulé !


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2013 às 12:47)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



Aurélio disse:


> Onde é que vais buscar esses valores ao site do IPMA, não vejo lá nada disso, apenas informação indisponível, e no relatório mensal está apenas a estação de Loulé !



Não é no site, é mesmo o IPMA que tem estes dados e foram cedidos por terceiros.


----------



## vitamos (6 Dez 2013 às 15:21)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Não é ao site é mesmo o IPMA que fornece-me os dados.



Vais-me desculpar mas...

O IPMA não fornece dados de uma estação para os seus boletins...

Vai fornecer dados a um particular porque........?

Algo aqui não bate certo.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Dez 2013 às 23:37)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



vitamos disse:


> Vais-me desculpar mas...
> 
> O IPMA não fornece dados de uma estação para os seus boletins...
> 
> ...



Porque pagamos os impostos noutros paises as entidades publicas disponibilisam


----------



## Paulo H (6 Dez 2013 às 23:46)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

Anticiclone até à eternidade! Pro ano chove! Nada é mais previsível que um anticiclone em cima. No natal continuamos com ele. Ao menos que viessem neblinas persistentes noutros locais fora do nordeste transmontano! Sempre dava para guardar alguma humidade.. Talvez com a componente mais atlântica propicie a persistência de neblinas, desde que o vento seja fraco.

Os pastos estão mais que comidos, é preciso deslocar os animais, lavrar a terra e regar dos poços para nascer algo que eles comam!


----------



## vitamos (6 Dez 2013 às 23:51)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



camrov8 disse:


> Porque pagamos os impostos noutros paises as entidades publicas disponibilisam



Penso que não entendeste o meu comentário... Os dados são disponibilizados publicamente... simplesmente referi uma estação que não entrou para um boletim climatológico por motivos que dirão respeito ao IPMA.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2013 às 23:54)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*

Há 15 dias atrás um amigo meu veio ter comigo a dizer-me que o Borda D'Água apontava precipitação só para Janeiro de 2014... na altura ri-me...obviamente...agora parece que os adeptos desse almanaque vão-se meter comigo ainda mais vezes!

Brincadeira à parte, o anticiclone está aí em toda a sua força, e os modelos continuam a adiar qualquer possível alteração do padrão...e não tarda nada chegamos ao fim do mês...


----------



## trovoadas (7 Dez 2013 às 00:08)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



Paulo H disse:


> Anticiclone até à eternidade! Pro ano chove! Nada é mais previsível que um anticiclone em cima. No natal continuamos com ele. Ao menos que viessem neblinas persistentes noutros locais fora do nordeste transmontano! Sempre dava para guardar alguma humidade.. Talvez com a componente mais atlântica propicie a persistência de neblinas, desde que o vento seja fraco.
> 
> Os pastos estão mais que comidos, é preciso deslocar os animais, lavrar a terra e regar dos poços para nascer algo que eles comam!



É impressionante olhar para as cartas tanto do GFS como ECM! Daqui a nada já não sei o que é chuva ou simplesmente umas nuvens no céu. Posto isso penso que agora já só podemos  por a hipótese de termos algo na última semana de Dezembro ou esperar por alguma surpresa após dia 15. Engraçado é que neste cantinho levamos com a influência do anti-ciclone de todos os lados, agora até mesmo estando centrado sobre a Europa Central/leste levamos com a sua influência.


----------



## Z13 (7 Dez 2013 às 07:06)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



ecobcg disse:


> Há 15 dias atrás um amigo meu veio ter comigo a dizer-me que o Borda D'Água apontava precipitação só para Janeiro de 2014... na altura ri-me...obviamente...agora parece que os adeptos desse almanaque vão-se meter comigo ainda mais vezes!
> 
> Brincadeira à parte, o anticiclone está aí em toda a sua força, e os modelos continuam a adiar qualquer possível alteração do padrão...e não tarda nada chegamos ao fim do mês...



É uma fonte pouco, mas muito pouco específica!!!


----------



## camrov8 (7 Dez 2013 às 12:15)

*Re: Ausência prolongada de precipitação 2013-14.*



vitamos disse:


> Penso que não entendeste o meu comentário... Os dados são disponibilizados publicamente... simplesmente referi uma estação que não entrou para um boletim climatológico por motivos que dirão respeito ao IPMA.



ok. secalhar os equipamentos não estão calibrados e não são usados


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2013 às 13:02)

elah!!!!!!!! chuviscos dia 12 e 13, milagre!!! mas ainda falta uns dias, ainda desaparece tudo


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2013 às 13:37)

*A previsão do Borda d' Água 2013 para o mês de Dezembro é a seguinte*:

Dia 3 (Lua Nova) - Bom Tempo

Dia 9 (Quarto Crescente) - Chuva e Vento

Dia 17 (Lua Cheia) - Neve e Humidade

Dia 25 (Quarto Minguante) - Tempo Revolto



*Agora, já com a previsão do Borda d' Água 2014*

*Janeiro 2014*

Dia 1 (Lua Nova) - Tempo revolto

Dia 8 (Quarto Crescente) - Tempo revolto

Dia 16 (Lua Cheia) - Chuva

Dia 24 (Quarto Minguante) - Tempo húmido

Dia 30 (Lua Nova) - Tempo encoberto

*Fevereiro 2014*

Dia 6 (Quarto Crescente) - Vento e trovoadas

Dia 14 (Lua Cheia) - Bom Tempo

Dia 22 (Quarto Minguante) - Tempo variado


Prontos, está publicada a previsão para o Inverno Climático tirada do Borda d'Água. Quanto ao Verão promete, o Borda d'Água promete muitas calmarias. 

O Borda D'Água faz as suas previsões baseadas nas fases da lua e nos vários provérbios que existem, uma publicação que aborda o saber popular. O dito Borda d'Água previa um mês de Novembro seco, só no dia 3 é que dava chuva e vento, curiosamente nessa altura foi quando choveu nessa semana no Norte do país, a partir do dia 17 dava tempo frio mais um acerto. Agora cada um, acredite no que quiser, mas que o Borda d'Água é melhor que certas previsões isso é sem dúvida. Agora, toda a gente acredita em máquinas e muitas vezes esquecemos a sabedoria popular dos nossos avós, e esta última é bem melhor do que qualquer máquina que faça previsões.


----------



## blade (7 Dez 2013 às 13:46)

Ui!

Hoje é dia 7 ecobg como podemos já estar no final do mês?

Depois prever que esteja frio no inverno temperado no outono e quente no verão grande previsão uiui estou admirado  nunca pensei que fosse assim  devem ter bola de cristal

Dia 12 e 13 em príncipio vai chover  ao menos limpa as ruas que já estão a ficar cheias de porcarias dos cães no chão


----------



## David sf (7 Dez 2013 às 14:12)

Essa previsão do Borda D'Água baseia-se na entrada de 2014 ser acompanhada por Mercúrio. Astrologia pura. Se acerta é por sorte. Vale ZERO.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2013 às 15:17)

Os Astros e as Luas penso eu que abrangem todo o planeta, isso é certo mas penso que não devemos desprezar estes factores em conjunto com outras variaveis mais melhor conhecidas, alterando de forma incerta em conjunto a dinâmica atmosférica, mas sinceramente não acredito nessa previsão.
Até com a teoria da batata do simplesmente não acredito em 3 meses de Novembro muito chuvosos de seguida !

Do mesmo modo que disse que não acreditava em 4 anos seguidos (aqui) com Janeiro e Fevereiro secos, e começo a ter dúvidas disso !


----------



## cool (7 Dez 2013 às 15:27)

Talvez não seja este o tópico indicado mas aqui vai uma questão:
Desde há 1 ou 2 dias que não consigo visualizar as saidas de precipitação do ECMWF a mais de 120 horas.
Alguêm sabe a razão?

Um abraço!


----------



## vitamos (8 Dez 2013 às 14:40)

Que não se confundam coisas. Eu valorizo imenso a sabedoria popular. E no entanto para mim o borda de Água vale zero... basta ler e perceber.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Dez 2013 às 19:15)

vitamos disse:


> Que não se confundam coisas. Eu valorizo imenso a sabedoria popular. E no entanto para mim o borda de Água vale zero... basta ler e perceber.



Como previsão do tempo sim, mas o borda de água é util para quem trabalha a terra


----------



## Agreste (9 Dez 2013 às 11:08)

uma frente de fraca actividade deve atravessar-nos na quinta-feira. De momento sem grandes alterações. O período seco alarga-se.

O relatório mensal de novembro do IPMA já está online. Confirma a ideia geral que vai passando pelo forum, tempo seco e frio. 

«Novembro caracterizou-se como um mês frio e extremamente seco, com valores da temperatura do ar e 
da quantidade de precipitação inferiores aos valores normais. 

O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 11.75 °C, foi inferior ao valor normal em -0.62 °C. Os valores médios da temperatura mínima e máxima do ar também foram inferiores ao valores normais com anomalias de -1.02 °C e -0.20 °C, respetivamente. Desde 1931, valores da temperatura mínima inferiores ao valor médio de novembro de 2013 ocorreram apenas em cerca de 30% dos anos. 

A 2ª quinzena de novembro foi caracterizada por noites frias e dias frios, e pela persistência de valores muito baixos da temperatura mínima e máxima do ar. Os valores diários da temperatura (mínima e máxima) foram, na generalidade do território, inferiores aos valores que apenas ocorrem em 10% dos casos. Os valores baixos de temperatura foram acompanhados, nalguns dias, por vento moderado a forte o que originou um grande desconforto fisiológico (Figura 1, índice UTCI). 

O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação no mês de novembro, 20.8 mm, permite classificar o mês como extremamente seco (cerca de 20% em relação ao valor médio), sendo o 4º novembro mais seco dos últimos 83 anos (depois de novembro de 1981, de 1958 e de 2001). 

Na 2ª quinzena não se verificou precipitação em grande parte do território, apenas no dia 23 em alguns locais da região Sul. Como consequência, em 30 de novembro, 77 % do território encontrava-se em situação de seca meteorológica: 67 % em seca fraca e 10 % em seca moderada.»


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Dez 2013 às 16:43)

Agreste disse:


> uma frente de fraca actividade deve atravessar-nos na quinta-feira. De momento sem grandes alterações. O período seco alarga-se.
> 
> O relatório mensal de novembro do IPMA já está online. Confirma a ideia geral que vai passando pelo forum, tempo seco e frio.
> 
> ...



Portanto é oficial, estamos em seca... e tende a piorar, pois já não é com meia duzia de hipotéticos dias humidos que a situação se resolve. 
Perdemos 1/3 do Outono climatológico, vamos a caminho de perder o 1º 1/3 do Inverno... Nada de novo aqui, o que me preocupa é a cada vez maior frequencia destes períodos secos... sejam invernais ou estivais.


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2013 às 09:47)

Deixou de haver sinal negativo na precipitação e na temperatura, portanto temos mudanças.

«Precipitação e temperatura abaixo do normal

Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 09/12 a 15/12 . Nas semanas de 16/12 a 22/12, de 23/12 a 29/12 e de 30/02 a 05/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo .

Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, na semana de 09/12 a 15/12. Nas semanas de 16/12 a 22/12 , de 23/12 a 29/12 e de 30/02 a 05/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.»


----------



## trovoadas (11 Dez 2013 às 13:41)

Face ao actual cenário apresentado pelos modelos eu diria que é já bem possível o regresso da chuva a partir da próxima semana mas essencialmente nas regiões do Norte e litoral Centro. Nas regiões do Sul ainda não se vislumbra nada de relevante tirando alguns chuviscos (o normal em situações de noroeste). 
Por altura do Natal e após este é que poderá haver chances de mais qualquer coisa. 
Posto isto ainda é prematuro fazer leituras acerca deste mês sendo que a próxima semana será crucial para ver o que dizem os modelos. 
Caso a precipitação seja muito residual grande parte das regiões do Sul poderão  ficar em situação de seca moderada a severa. 

Por aqui e não sei se devido ao facto de a chuva ter sido bastante concentrada em Outubro e depois com situações de vento e baixa humidade relativa, a situação parece ser preocupante, estando grande parte dos campos quase "despidos".


----------



## Agreste (12 Dez 2013 às 14:40)

De momento a dinâmica atmosférica permanece a mesma e portanto a precipitação esporádica que ocorreu nesta madrugada não alterou a situação apesar de os ventos terem mudado de quadrante e trazerem mais humidade por contraponto aos ventos de leste ou nordeste mais secos.


----------



## Agreste (13 Dez 2013 às 18:50)

A maior parte das estações do país registaram ontem entre 0 e 3mm de precipitação com pressões atmosféricas entre os 1026 e os 1030. Choveu em dezembro mas nada de relevante. 

Hoje voltou a chover por aqui e bem mais do que ontem, talvez 4mm ao contrário dos 0,5mm.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Dez 2013 às 19:10)

Agreste disse:


> A maior parte das estações do país registaram ontem entre 0 e 3mm de precipitação com pressões atmosféricas entre os 1026 e os 1030. Choveu em dezembro mas nada de relevante.
> 
> Hoje voltou a chover por aqui e bem mais do que ontem, talvez 4mm ao contrário dos 0,5mm.



Lagos - 5 mm
Almancil - 11 mm
e ainda outra com cerca de 11 mm também .. porque de resto encontrei somente uns 2 mm !


----------



## trovoadas (16 Dez 2013 às 13:18)

Vai ter de "suar" bem  a partir de Janeiro para compensar a falta de 2 meses importantíssimos... Este mês de Dezembro já era face às actuais previsões!
Vamos ver se o novo ano nos reserva uma "grande seca" ou algo diferente...


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2013 às 13:24)

a médio prazo deixou de haver sinal... vamos ver a actualização de hoje...

«Precipitação e temperatura abaixo do normal

Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 09/12 a 15/12 . Nas semanas de 16/12 a 22/1 2, de 23/12 a 29/12 e de 30/02 a 05/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo .

Na temperatura média semanal prevêem -se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, na semana de 09/12 a 15/12. Nas semanas de 16/12 a 22/12 , de 23/12 a 29/12 e de 30/02 a 05/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.»


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2013 às 20:14)

A previsão de hoje indica o seguinte:



> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 16 dez. 2013 a 12 jan. 2014
> Precipitação e temperatura acima do normal
> *
> Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, na semana 16/12 a 22/12, previsão que se extende a todo o território na semana de 23/12 a 29/12. Nas semanas 30/02 a 05/01 e de 06/01 a 12/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
> ...


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Dez 2013 às 20:32)

Os modelos já estão a alterar a tendência para vários sistemas frontais no nosso nos próximos tempos, começando já amanhã.


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2013 às 21:56)

Inversão de sinal no médio prazo. Precipitação acima do normal.

«*Precipitação e temperatura acima do normal*

*Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, na semana 16/12 a 22/12, previsão que se extende a todo o território na semana de 23/12 a 29/12. Nas semanas 30/02 a 05/01 e de 06/01 a 12/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.*

Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, na semana 16/12 a 22/12 e apenas para a faixa interior do território, na semana de 23/12 a 29/12. Nas semanas 30/02 a 05/01 e de 06/01 a 12/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.»


----------



## Agreste (17 Dez 2013 às 19:59)

As quantidades de precipitação previstas para quinta-feira prometem interromper este período seco. E depois disso há mais 3 frentes frias com possibilidade de nos visitarem. Talvez se chegue aos 50% da precipitação mensal prevista para dezembro.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Dez 2013 às 10:57)

Agreste disse:


> As quantidades de precipitação previstas para quinta-feira prometem interromper este período seco. E depois disso há mais 3 frentes frias com possibilidade de nos visitarem. Talvez se chegue aos 50% da precipitação mensal prevista para dezembro.



Boas Agreste!

Estás muito optimista...eu só vejo cerca de 20mm até dia 26 e se calhar já é bem espremido. Ambos sabemos o que estas frente de Noroeste produzem cá e basta olhar aos modelos.
Só se tiveres com esperanças na última semana.
Eu estou a assumir 50% como 50mm aqui mais para o litoral e uns 70mm mais para a serra


----------



## Aurélio (18 Dez 2013 às 11:08)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas Agreste!
> 
> Estás muito optimista...eu só vejo cerca de 20mm até dia 26 e se calhar já é bem espremido. Ambos sabemos o que estas frente de Noroeste produzem cá e basta olhar aos modelos.
> Só se tiveres com esperanças na última semana.
> Eu estou a assumir 50% como 50mm aqui mais para o litoral e uns 70mm mais para a serra



Eu acho que estão ambos muito optimistas 

Até dia 24 o GFS indica 4,8 mm aqui para Faro e depois disso a situação é identica !


----------



## trovoadas (18 Dez 2013 às 12:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu acho que estão ambos muito optimistas
> 
> Até dia 24 o GFS indica 4,8 mm aqui para Faro e depois disso a situação é identica !



Sim eu próprio tropecei nas minhas palavras Nem sei onde fui arranjar 20mm...por muito que custe os modelos não apresentam quase nada aqui para este cantinho.  

Para já a longo prazo a tendência é para que o AA se volte a intrometer empurrando ainda mais para Norte a Zonal se é que alguma vez ele deixe de se interferir...

Parte da península vai mesmo entrar em seca severa não há hipótese!


----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2013 às 14:41)

40mm nestas 2 semanas até ao final do ano... acho que é possível.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2013 às 22:46)

Amanhã, no sotavento algarvio deve chover entre 2 a 5 mm, depois lá pelo Natal a mesma coisa, segundo o GFS com maior resolução coloca entre 5 a 10 mm de precipitação acumulada no Sotavento algarvio até dia 26. Se este mês chegar aos 20 mm no sotavento é como um milagre.  Se formos ver as previsões sazonais do NOAA até nem a Primavera este ano escapa. Da seca severa já não nos livrarmos deste mês, por aqui.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Dez 2013 às 23:43)

Pois apesar da pra já pouca precipitação prevista penso que ainda podemos ter uma surpresa, apesar de estas depressões vindas de Noroeste não nos favorecer, penso que amanhã poderemos ter até uns 10 mm, e depois pelo Natal ainda pode surpreender ...

Os modelos estão algo instaveis e basta a zonal descer um pouco e tudo se altera !


----------



## trovoadas (19 Dez 2013 às 09:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois apesar da pra já pouca precipitação prevista penso que ainda podemos ter uma surpresa, apesar de estas depressões vindas de Noroeste não nos favorecer, penso que amanhã poderemos ter até uns 10 mm, e depois pelo Natal ainda pode surpreender ...
> 
> Os modelos estão algo instáveis e basta a zonal descer um pouco e tudo se altera !



Esperemos que hajam surpresas! É impressionante numa altura destas não conseguir cavar o terreno mais que "uma enchada" pois está completamente seco por baixo e estou a falar de uma zona onde choveu cerca 10mm na sexta passada agora imagino onde quase nem choveu...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Dez 2013 às 21:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Esperemos que hajam surpresas! É impressionante numa altura destas não conseguir cavar o terreno mais que "uma enchada" pois está completamente seco por baixo e estou a falar de uma zona onde choveu cerca 10mm na sexta passada agora imagino onde quase nem choveu...



Pois não houve surpresas ....

Vou olhar á sazonal do ECM para me assustar um bocado !


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2014 às 16:53)

Outros tempos enquanto se aguarda a saída do relatório mensal deste mês que deve continuar a agravar a seca...


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2014 às 19:47)

Agreste disse:


> Outros tempos enquanto se aguarda a saída do relatório mensal deste mês que deve continuar a agravar a seca...



Não me parece que seja precisa austeridade no consumo de energia devido à _seca_. 

Muito pelo contrário.

O mês de Janeiro ainda não terminou e a produção de energia hídrica já ultrapassou os 2,000GWh. (Valor muito superior ao normal para Janeiro). 
As grandes barragens de produção hídrica estão todas acima dos 80% de armazenamento. 

E a verificar-se a previsão de precipitação abundante para os próximos dias, muitas barragens poderão/deverão efectuar descargas.


----------



## actioman (30 Jan 2014 às 20:03)

Agreste disse:


> Outros tempos enquanto se aguarda a saída do relatório mensal deste mês que deve continuar a agravar a seca...




Mas qual é a noticia de destaque afinal? A tal base de radares da NATO no Algarve, será?


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2014 às 21:12)

Não desvalorizo isso, as barragens do Algarve não produzem electricidade mas servem o abastecimento de água. Estão a perder água quando podiam estar a acumular. 

O noroeste tem vários pontos perto dos 400mm. Nós aqui não temos 50mm. 

A notícia é de 1983 e em 1983 já tínhamos acumulado 2 invernos secos.


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2014 às 14:10)

O território em seca diminuiu apesar da precipitação ter sido 75% do valor médio esperado para janeiro. Usar dados de Loulé para representar Faro também não ajuda. 

A minha percepção das coisas pode estar errada ou pode ser a qualidade dos dados que o IPMA recolhe que é cada vez pior.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Fev 2014 às 16:38)

Agreste disse:


> O território em seca diminuiu apesar da precipitação ter sido 75% do valor médio esperado para janeiro. Usar dados de Loulé para representar Faro também não ajuda.
> 
> A minha percepção das coisas pode estar errada ou pode ser a qualidade dos dados que o IPMA recolhe que é cada vez pior.



Para mim o Algarve meteorologicamente falando e pelo menos a nível do IPMA praticamente não existe. Os relatórios apresentados nos últimos meses em nada traduzem a realidade e penso que corroboram a minha afirmação. 
Para mim o certo é que todo o Algarve está abaixo da média e que as diferenças pelo menos entre a região de São Brás/Loulé e o litoral são significativas no mês de Janeiro e agora no presente mês. Outra estação que serve para mim de referência pelo menos a nível no barrocal é a de Alte e em Janeiro acumulou menos que Loulé 69,8mm contra os 80mm de Loulé (salvo erro). Este mês não sei a quanto vai, não consigo ver no site da drapalg. Apenas retiro do site que no trimestre Nov/Dez/Jan choveram 143mm pouco mais que só no mês de Outubro com 127mm. Este mês a precipitação também não deve de ir muito abundante nessa zona talvez entre os 50/60mm. É certo que não estamos assim tão mal mas a nível hídrico nota-se que estamos em seca com todas as ribeiras muito fracas.

Deixo aqui um documento acerca das EMA's que me parece interessante:
http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/images/artigos/DRAPALG%20EMAs%20-%20a%20rede.pdf


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2014 às 14:20)

trovoadas disse:


> Para mim o Algarve meteorologicamente falando e pelo menos a nível do IPMA praticamente não existe. Os relatórios apresentados nos últimos meses em nada traduzem a realidade e penso que corroboram a minha afirmação.
> Para mim o certo é que todo o Algarve está abaixo da média e que as diferenças pelo menos entre a região de São Brás/Loulé e o litoral são significativas no mês de Janeiro e agora no presente mês. Outra estação que serve para mim de referência pelo menos a nível no barrocal é a de Alte e em Janeiro acumulou menos que Loulé 69,8mm contra os 80mm de Loulé (salvo erro). Este mês não sei a quanto vai, não consigo ver no site da drapalg. Apenas retiro do site que no trimestre Nov/Dez/Jan choveram 143mm pouco mais que só no mês de Outubro com 127mm. Este mês a precipitação também não deve de ir muito abundante nessa zona talvez entre os 50/60mm. É certo que não estamos assim tão mal mas a nível hídrico nota-se que estamos em seca com todas as ribeiras muito fracas.
> 
> Deixo aqui um documento acerca das EMA's que me parece interessante:
> http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/images/artigos/DRAPALG%20EMAs%20-%20a%20rede.pdf



Os mapas em termos mensais penso que estão mais ou menos correctos se eu usar como referência a normal de Faro que anda em volta dos 60 mm em Janeiro.
A variável em termos climáticos no Algarve em Janeiro se traduzir entre cerca de 40 mm no litoral e cerca de 80 mm na região de Loulé. Obviamente quando se constroi um mapa o IPMA não utiliza a normal de Faro para construir o mapa mas penso que o mapa de referência do INAG (já velhinho) e por isso estou de acordo que tivesse chovido cerca de 70% da normal em Janeiro do mesmo modo que choveu cerca de 50% do normal em Dezembro e vamos em cerca de 50% do normal em Fevereiro .....
O problema do relatório do IPMA está como foi construido o acumulado desde 1 Outubro que nem faço ideia do disparate que está para ali mostrado.
Se mostram Outubro com cerca de 80 a 120% do normal, Novembro abaixo dos 25%, Dezembro nos 50%, Janeiro nos 75%, então o mapa deveria mostrar uma anomalia na ordem dos 50% a 60% face á media e não a indicar que estamos na normal. Não faz sentido !

Mas pronto dados sem valores de EMA dá nisto asneirada !


----------



## MikeCT (11 Fev 2014 às 21:17)

Aqui em Faro na minha estação tenho registado 45,2mm em Janeiro e 21,2mm para já em Fevereiro...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2014 às 21:56)

MikeCT disse:


> Aqui em Faro na minha estação tenho registado 45,2mm em Janeiro e 21,2mm para já em Fevereiro...



Olá e desde já bem vindo ...

Confirma-me só uma coisa, a estação é mesmo tua ou usas alguma de referência. Caso seja tua serás mais uma preciosa ajuda aqui para a zona pois temos as estações oficiais todas avariadas !
Esses valores de 45 mm e de 21 mm estão de acordo com aquilo que eu já conhecia mais ou menos por alto !


----------



## MikeCT (11 Fev 2014 às 22:19)

Boa noite, a estação é mesmo minha, é uma Davis Vantage Vue que tenho numa torre de 7 metros no topo de um prédio de 4 andares na zona no Liceu. Está online desde o início de Outubro de 2013 e está ligada 24h com link em http://www.algarvedx.com/meteo/faro/

Cumprimentos


----------

